# Valve Box question



## Zeez (Jul 23, 2018)

Hey guys,

I'm DIY my irrigation system and was wondering about valve boxes. My main line is running around property which I'm T'ing off of for each valve box in the corners of the property. The valve boxes are planned to be situated 2-3 feet away from the main, not directly over it (Is that ok?). Main is roughly 18" deep, more or less by ~2" in some parts.

My question is regarding best practice for valve box installation. 
Do you get 18 inch deep valve boxes, with a horizontal T over to them, and then a 90 to turn into it? Or a 12" deep valve box that I T up to 12" deep and then 90 over to box?

Is there advantages to one or the other? Obviously 18" allow for more workable room...

This would mean getting a 12" deep valve box vs. a 18" deep valve box. Not incredibly worried about price, unless it's astronomical, just want to do the best job I can and follow some best practices, and ensure easier maintenance if need be. And also wasn't sure if pressure was affected by any of these choices.

Any and all thoughts, feedback, or tips for me is very much appreciated! I'm learning as I go and can all the info available. Thanks in advance!


----------

